# Reliable stores to buy livestock



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering where is a good place to shop for fish and corals. One of the two stores that I used to shop at for livestock, ORG, is closed down. The only store I go to at the moment is advanced reef aquatics. Do you guys know of any other stores where the fish and coral are healthy? I'm pretty anal about buying livestock not to mention a little paranoid.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to come east. 

I won't talk about ORG, but i know Flavio runs a good shop.

When you come east, you will find many shops. Do a search for fury's map. That should get you to the topic that has a google map with all the stores on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Mississauga :
Bigal's
Aquatic Kingdom
Dragon Aquarium
Canada Corals
NorthYork:
FragCave
Fragbox
Scarborough:
Seaumarine
North America FB
Milton :
Fravol
Burlington:
CoralReefshop

The best stores for corals and fish


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

here is the link to the sticky with the url to the map http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130618

Bookmark on your smartphone for when you are out and about.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Canada Corals is head and shoulders above the brick and mortar stores and Fragbox and Fragcave are awesome sellers.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stores*

Of course those would be zoapalys choices........


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't forget Reef Boutique - near Yorkdale Mall on Dufferin street 
Very high quality corals and fish - very good advice from the owner


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what is fravol ????


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

teemee said:


> what is fravol ????


I am guessing, Flavio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought it was Gravol....but ive been called worse.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

teemee said:


> what is fravol ????


----------



## Themaddhatter (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi! Flavio is great! I was at the Coral Shop last weekend, in Burlington , and they're awesome. I personally hated ORG because of Tom's attitude, but there are plenty of fish in the sea.. Literally!


----------

